# Anyone heard of ITRA



## Dianah (Oct 24, 2012)

I have been approached by ITRA telling me they are doing a class action against RCI in order to get compensation from them for the mis-selling of timeshares.  They have said they are likely to be successful and said I would probably receive around £5k.  They have asked me to attend a meeting in Chester where I need to bring my timeshare documents, photo ID and a utility bill.  They said in order for them to proceed with this action, I will need to give them power of attorney.  

I have googled this company and I can see 'scam' everywhere.  Has anyone had any experiences of dealing with this company, if so, what was the outcome?


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 24, 2012)

If you see "scam" everywhere - why are you even considering this?


----------



## Dianah (Oct 24, 2012)

Denise, I am definitely not considering this.  I only found out the scam details on google after I had spoken to him.  I told him I would have to do some research before agreeing to anything.  He is calling me back tomorrow and I will give him a resounding 'not interested' when he does call.  

Thanks for the warning.


----------



## csxjohn (Oct 24, 2012)

It's interesting to see how these guys operate.  Why in the world would you need to sign a poa on your timeshare interests to sue anyone?

It's very important to keep your eyes peeled and your ears open, these guys are everywhere.


----------



## carl2591 (Oct 25, 2012)

*ITRA, Class action, RCI, UK*



Dianah said:


> I have been approached by ITRA telling me they are doing a class action against RCI in order to get compensation from them for the mis-selling of timeshares.  They have said they are likely to be successful and said I would probably receive around £5k.  They have asked me to attend a meeting in Chester where I need to bring my timeshare documents, photo ID and a utility bill.  They said in order for them to proceed with this action, I will need to give them power of attorney.
> 
> I have googled this company and I can see 'scam' everywhere.  Has anyone had any experiences of dealing with this company, if so, what was the outcome?



Thanks for the head up..  guess you figured out its a blowing scam.


----------



## Rent_Share (Oct 25, 2012)

Dianah said:


> I have been approached by ITRA telling me they are doing a class action against RCI in order to get compensation from them for the mis-selling of timeshares.


 

Didn't know RCI ever sold a single timeshare


----------



## pacodemountainside (Oct 26, 2012)

Class action lawsuits were filed  against RCI Weeks and Points in USA.  They lost  and lawyers got millions and  everyone  one else  a "trinket".  But no  RCI members put up a  cent  and only  couple people  listed in lawsuit had to  do anything.

There are   occasional   posts about class action lawsuits  against Wyndham,  Westgate,  Mexico TSs, etc. but  virtually  all require up front money.

Why do you have to do anything other than send form to them? Like when you got scammed into purchasing,   two on one hard sell!


----------



## Jasash (Jan 7, 2015)

*Jasash*

We have been also approached by ITRA and were asked to attend SLOUGH (Berkshire) England UK office , after wasting 2 hours , they wanted us to pay £4480 for notary to sign up authorisation to our time share developer to court for mis selling and surrendering our timeshare back to time share developer, also court action against RCI Europe.

Seem too good to be true to surrender your time share to owner and get compensation.
We walked out of the office.

Has there been a success by ITRA USA against any Time share developer.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 7, 2015)

pretty sure you already know the answer to that question =)


----------

